# Grass mantis (Thesprotia Graminis)



## yen_saw (Feb 13, 2007)

This lady laid an ooth today!


----------



## Insect Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats on the new ooth, I am sure many new nymphs will be well taken care of when they hatch.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations! That insect looks like it blends into grass perfectly.


----------



## padkison (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll probably have to get some of those from you next time they are available.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't they reproduce without mating?


----------



## wuwu (Feb 14, 2007)

> Don't they reproduce without mating?


no, that's b. borealis.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 14, 2007)

oh ok


----------



## AFK (Feb 15, 2007)

truly an interesting and unique looking species! very nice!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks all!



> That insect looks like it blends into grass perfectly.


It does! It is very hard to find them in the grass, eventhough they are right in front. I have only caught them once in the grass. Most of the time, it is the female ready to lay an ooth on the tree trunk that make them "visible". Male is not easy to find in the grass either, but male tends to be nervous and fly away as soon as something approach them so we make good use of this "weakness" to locate them. All you need is a butterfly net and capture it whenever you thikn there is a giant mosquito flying around.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

This year with my chinese i plan to catch wild ones and mate them outdoors, but keep some of the pairs what do you think yen?


----------



## Ian (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice one Yen, very odd looking mantids!

How many can you expect to hatch per ootheca?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes Robo that sounds like a good plan. Manage it well and you will get loads of ootheca this Summer.



> How many can you expect to hatch per ootheca?


Usually around 20-25 nymphs per ootheca, it amazed me that many nymphs there are in such a little ooth.


----------

